# Форум 1С > Система налогообложения (ОСНО, УСНО, ЕНВД) >  Как в 1С 8.2 заполнять книгу доходов и расходов ИП при совмещении ОСНО и ЕНВД?

## кейси

Доброе время суток!
Подскажите пож-ста по заполнению  Книги доходов и расходов ИП при совмещении режимов ОСНО и ЕНВД
Наше ИП занимается оптовой и розничной торговлей, соответственно платим НДС и ЕНВД.
На оптовый склад (сч 41.01) приходуется товар, который впоследствии либо продается оптом с НДС. Либо товар уходит на не автоматизированные розничные точки документом "перемещение товаров" (Дт41.12 Кт 41.01)

В книге Доходов и расходов в таблицах 1-7 и 1-6 в доход попадают правильные суммы выручки от оптовых покупателей.
Но в расход попадают целиком суммы оплаты поставщикам за товар т.е. оплата за товар который оптом продается и за товар который в розницу уходит.
Соответственно результат - большой убыток. 
Программа 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.19.130)
Заранее спасибо

----------

